# January 2011 Photo Challenge - READ FIRST POST!



## Culhwch

Okay, sorry for the delay in posting this up. Was trying to come up with a good theme, but in the end I succumbed and went with one of my favourite genres:

MONOCHROME​


> Monochrome describes photographs in one color or shades of one color. A monochromatic image has colors in shades of limited colors or hues. Monochrome images in neutral colors are called *grayscale* or *black-and-white.*



This is one of my favourite styles of photography, though of late I haven't been desaturating nearly so much as I once was. I hope no one is daunted by this theme - most digital cameras have a black and white mode, and there are plenty of free software programs and image hosting sites out there that allow you to edit the colour in images.

If you're looking for some inspiration, try here: Flickr: The MONOCHROME ROCKS!! (POST ONE, AWARD ONE) Pool. Or search 'monochrome' in Google.

The usual rules apply:

- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)

And remember, only entries should be submitted to this thread - all discussion should go here: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/530005-january-2011-photo-challenge-discussion-thread.html.

Snap away!


----------



## Mouse




----------



## Erin99




----------



## sloweye




----------



## BookStop




----------



## BookStop




----------



## philoSCIFI

*Gate in Toronto*


----------



## J Riff

One of my homeless friends in LA.


----------



## mosaix

First entry:







Second entry:


----------



## CyBeR

And my first entry for the month:


----------



## HoopyFrood




----------



## Mouse




----------



## Talysia

My first entry:






And my second:


----------



## CyBeR

Was going with something more recent at first with a cat, but I remembered this picture and wanted to show it off a bit. I really liked it when I first shot it.


----------



## alchemist

For my first...









And second...


----------



## TheDustyZebra

The view through my car windshield with its snowflake frost:


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

The trees through the fog this morning.








And again


----------



## Culhwch

My first, a simple gerbera...


----------



## J Riff

*A burnt out gasstation in the middle of nowhere*


----------



## sloweye




----------



## Erin99

My 2nd entry:


----------



## Culhwch

My second entry:


----------



## Culhwch

Entries are now closed!

*The rules for the voting are as follows:

Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may only cast your vote once

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of January 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for February 2011! 

Good Luck Everyone!!! 

TO VOTE, FOLLOW THE LINK:​**
January 2011 Photo Challenge - MONOCHROME - Poll (poll 4458699)*​


----------



## Culhwch

The poll is closed and the winner, by a very narrow margin, is...

HoopyFrood!!!


----------

